# Collyrium (fresh eyes)



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Does anyone use it and does it help with tear stains?? Mia's are getting worse...I want her to be white..not white and red..LOL I'm trying to stay away from Angel Eyes but I'm about to give in. Does this stuff go in the eyes???*

*I wash her face daily with Spa Lavish, and I've been using Crystal Eyes as a wipe..I'm trying to keep her face dry, but her eyes tear all the time...I'm wondering if she has allergies and her eyes itch...*

*If the tear stains go away, will the redness of her feet go away as well??? That's making me crazy too.*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I use it everyday along with bio groom and it totally works!!! I only use the spa lavish a couple times a week. Bella's face is almost all white now except for some old faded stains that are growing out.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

babycake7 said:


> I use it everyday along with bio groom and it totally works!!! I only use the spa lavish a couple times a week. Bella's face is almost all white now except for some old faded stains that are growing out.


*It goes in the eyes, right???*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

nwyant1946 said:


> *It goes in the eyes, right???*



No! Those are face washes that are safe to use near the eyes but no way in them.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use it on Boo but not every day. About every 2 days. Wipe on with a cotton pad. Spa Lavish about twice a week on days I don't do the Fresh Eyes. I am afraid to do anything daily since he is a puppy.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Fresh Eyes is listed as a soothing eye wash...??? I'm confused...*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Fresh Eyes is listed as a soothing eye wash...??? I'm confused...*


It is an eye wash. I rinse Bailey's eyes with it after we come in from our long walks. That and Biogroom waterless shampoo really help.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Oh thank you!!! How do you do it?? I'll get some tomorrow...I use the bio groom now, but she needs more I guess. The tear stains are making me crazy. It looks like I don't take care of her...*

*What do you do for the red feet?*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Nancy have you changed her to distilled water and a stainless steel dish for feeding?
Could it be her food and a allergy?
Ill Call you tonight.
Nickee*


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Nickee, I'm confused, is it distilled water or bottled water we should give to help with eye stains?


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Stainless steel bowls and only bottled water..even changed the cats to bottled water because she drinks from their waterer too...and they drink from her bowl...*

*I'm trying to avoid Angel Eyes...it just bothers me for some reason..*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Fresh eyes is the wash. Bio fresh and spa lavish are not.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I put in the corner of their eyes and let it drip down the face. I use it daily. I also use the biogroom waterless on the beard daily. I only use the spa lavish on bath day. I find that it's a pain to rinse out daily.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Bottled Water is not the same as Distilled Water. I will say "Distilled Water" on the label if it is. We get Crystal Springs Bottled Water for us and purchase their "Distilled Water" for the Dogs and Cats.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Okay...thanks for that tip...I just bought bottled water...distilled it is.*


----------

